# Healthy eating in dubai



## dubaiguy1992 (Jan 22, 2014)

Trying to make a few adjustments to my lifestyle one of them being healthy eating, at the moment I eat a lot of takeaways nothing too bad it's not like I'm on mcdonalds every day but there's definitely room for improvement.

I don't cook and quite frankly I don't have the time to which has always been an excuse for eating rubbish.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Salad bar at Spinneys and avoid the fat or oily things ?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Use one of the companies like KCal to deliver your food to you every day.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Try services that invent recipes, buy ingredients and deliver for you, like:

Dinner Time ME
Slice & Dice ME
Cook-a-box

All you have to do is cook and most recipes are catered for busy people so take <30mins


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

BedouGirl said:


> Use one of the companies like KCal to deliver your food to you every day.


apart from Kcal, would recommend Right Bite Welcome to Right Bite :: Nutrition and Catering Services, Dubai U.A.E for food delivery. Based on your preferences and dietary needs, they can tailor a menu and deliver all meals.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

K-Cal - seems like a great concept to make money, where the philosophy is to give tiny portions!
I'm sure they're healthy, though!


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

vantage said:


> K-Cal - seems like a great concept to make money, where the philosophy is to give tiny portions! I'm sure they're healthy, though!


Kcal is a bit like a Chinese, an hour later you hungry again


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Too busy to cook?

What, do you work 70+ hours a week?

I'm busy with work. But I still find the time to cook. Spare a few hours on Saturday to do the marketing, make a big batch of soup or pasta or lasagne and you have your meals for the next few days. I make vegetable soup quite often and have a big bowl with bread. 500g pasta tossed with jarred tomato sauce and served with steamed broccoli and grated carrot salad can give you at least four dinners during the week. Or I'll buy a prepackaged slice of pate from Spinneys, serve with some bread and a big salad. 

Carrefour sells a range of frozen meals, some which are decent enough, especially the frozen quiches. Heat up one, have half with a salad one night and the second half with salad the next night. 

As with anything else, it comes down to time management and priorities. 



dubaiguy1992 said:


> Trying to make a few adjustments to my lifestyle one of them being healthy eating, at the moment I eat a lot of takeaways nothing too bad it's not like I'm on mcdonalds every day but there's definitely room for improvement.
> 
> I don't cook and quite frankly I don't have the time to which has always been an excuse for eating rubbish.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I've invested in a soup maker. On a Saturday, I batch make soups to last the week for lunches an dinners. They're really hearty and filling. It's a one-stop 'shop' in that I chop and chuck everything in, with a bit of stock, put the lid on and 21 minutes later I have blended soup. Lovin' it!!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> I've invested in a soup maker.


I did as well almost 30 years ago.

She costs me a bit in jewellery and meals but the fringe benefits make up for it


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

twowheelsgood said:


> I did as well almost 30 years ago. She costs me a bit in jewellery and meals but the fringe benefits make up for it


Hahaha! I don't think I'd tell her that if I was you. She might find some other uses for it . And mabrouk, thirty years.


----------



## dubaiguy1992 (Jan 22, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Too busy to cook? What, do you work 70+ hours a week?
> 
> More or less


----------



## JTG (Apr 20, 2014)

Learning to cook some basics that will always be available to you is actually pretty easy. Soups always a good bet. And small portions often. Eat every few hours.

Also recommend checking out P90X (workout DVDs, don't know if you can get it here) but 60 minutes a day and you'll be ripped in 90 days!


----------



## littlemissheartsDXB (Jun 19, 2014)

Kcal is tasty but the portions definitely feel like a "diet". I have been using Kcal a few times a week and cooking the rest. Cooking does not have to take ages! However I find ironically a slow cooker saves me the most time! Invest in a slow cooker and make big batches of chilli and spag bol or casseroles (cooks while you are at work) then freeze in batches (labelled) in foil containers. 

If you have an ipad or similar download the Good Food 101 slow cooker recipes (only 3 pounds) this gives you loads of ideas and recipes (like spag bol and chilli) that work everytime. Also slow cooker wise I just prep it the night before (just before bed) put the pot in fridge then just transfer in the morning... This way you probably will only have to "cook " once or twice a week and you can fast healthy food from your freezer!


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Eventually you'll need to do some cooking maybe because you get bored with the stuff you purchase, the cost is prohibitive, it doesn't match your dietary needs etc. why not keep an eye out for recipe books that rely on only 5 ingredients. The meals can be nutritious, simple to prepare and it's easy to build up a small but sufficient stock of key ingredients to make cooking possible. Try searching for '5 ingredient recipe' and you'll find heaps of options.


----------

